# Building a PA system for the band



## 91MR2 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have about $120 to play with to assemble a PA system for my bandmate, already have a PA600X.


I was thinking these:

25hz-6000hz, crossed at 25-3000

Dayton DA270-8 10" Aluminum Cone Woofer | Parts-Express.com


3000hz-20,000hz crossed at that

Goldwood GT-25 4" Cone Tweeter | Parts-Express.com


and I think these are what I need to do this

Crossover High-Pass 8 Ohm 3,000 Hz 100W | Parts-Express.com


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

by the time you buy wood etc its prolly cheaper to buy something like this

15" Pyle Pro Speaker box DJ/PA - eBay (item 200508019340 end time Aug-23-10 11:58:02 PDT)


----------



## 91MR2 (Apr 5, 2009)

60ndown said:


> by the time you buy wood etc its prolly cheaper to buy something like this
> 
> 15" Pyle Pro Speaker box DJ/PA - eBay (item 200508019340 end time Aug-23-10 11:58:02 PDT)


looking for clarity with some volume. our singer in our band is a woman, so I don't think a 15" would suit the sound we need. but I have a small MDF forest out back of my house, so wood isn't an issue. Just trying to see if the crossovers would work where I want them crossed and if I should cross the tweeters that low or the woofer that high


----------

